# [September 17, 2011] Indiana State (1-1) at Western Kentucky (0-2)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indiana State Sycamores (1-1) at Western Kentucky Hilltoppers (0-2) *
*Smith Stadium - Bowling Green, KY*
*Saturday, September 17, 2011 *
*Kickoff: 7:00pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Opponent Preview: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=10100

Western Kentucky has dropped games to Kentucky (14-3) and Navy (40-14). Navy racked up 400+ yards rushing on WKU tonight.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Opponent Preview: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=10100
> 
> Western Kentucky has dropped games to Kentucky (14-3) and Navy (40-14). Navy racked up 400+ yards rushing on WKU tonight.



I am interested greatly in the strategy for this game on our end...we don't run the triple option but clearly wku doesn't like it!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

WKU has won 12 straight against this week's opponent Indiana State and is 14-5-1 all time against the Sycamores.


----------



## SycamorePsycho

Jason Svoboda said:


> WKU has won 12 straight against this week's opponent Indiana State and is 14-5-1 all time against the Sycamores.



Hopefully that streak will end on Saturday...this would be a big win for us and the program...when was the last time we beat an FBS opponent? Eastern Michigan?


----------



## sycamore51

The family and I are a for sure go now for Bowling Green on Saturday!  I'll be on the look out for some fellow ISU fans for sure.  My wife and son just put an order on some new ISU shirts so we'll be ready!  Can't wait!


----------



## KBASSER

SYCAMORE51-The wife, daughter & I will be there to watch a Sycamore WIN.  Our son has to work.  He said that takes priority-"imagine that".  Were all Sycamores-different years though. That's a good thing. Still paying. I think I own a brick or two there on campus. I'm excited to watch this team. Been following them for years. Both the good and the not so good. It's a wonder what good leadership can do to a program.  Looking forward to seeing you there. By the way, I'll be the guy with the gray hair. GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## sycamore51

I'll be there with the cutest little 3 year old you've ever seen and a wife that is way hotter than I deserve.


----------



## goindystate

you all do realize this isn't a money-making game for ISU don't you. Just a return game for WKU playing at ISU about 4 yrs. ago or so.


----------



## 4Q_iu

goindystate said:


> you all do realize this isn't a money-making game for ISU don't you. Just a return game for WKU playing at ISU about 4 yrs. ago or so.



And that matters... how?


----------



## goindystate

it doesn't matter, it's just that when most I-AA schools play a I-A school the I-AA school receives $$.


----------



## ISUBBallFan

Myself and about two or three other students are heading down there on Saturday. We should meet up during the game sometime. We are hopefully going to be sitting in the visitors section.


----------



## 4Q_iu

goindystate said:


> it doesn't matter, it's just that when most I-AA schools play a I-A school the I-AA school receives $$.



OK -- FBS schools, such as Western KY School of the Delinquent Youths can hardly afford the 85 scholies; I don't think anyone at ISU was expecting a bundle of cash like PSU provided.


----------



## niklz62

I havent been able to find out if Ryan Roberts is playing this week, does anyone know?


----------



## Callmedoc

niklz62 said:


> I havent been able to find out if Ryan Roberts is playing this week, does anyone know?



Roberts is playing so is young. Paul Patrick is questionable. Found that out yesterday sorry...


----------



## sycamore51

5 Dimes has ISU as 12 point dogs tomorrow.  I think that's high, but what do I know.


----------



## IndianaState45

niklz62 said:


> I havent been able to find out if Ryan Roberts is playing this week, does anyone know?



Mike Smith is still out. Masters starts again


----------



## IndianaState45

12 is not a huge spread with our D's performance last week. If anything I think 12 is encouraging with  knowing how our D CAN PLAY !


----------



## Callmedoc

IndianaState45 said:


> 12 is not a huge spread with our D's performance last week. If anything I think 12 is encouraging with  knowing how our D CAN PLAY !



I was thinking the same


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Is it possible that our "D" was caught looking past Butler to the WKU game?  I started wondering that when they came out and totally dominated the third quarter.  Just a thought...


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

IndyTreeFan said:


> Is it possible that our "D" was caught looking past Butler to the WKU game?  I started wondering that when they came out and totally dominated the third quarter.  Just a thought...



I don't think it was the "D" as much as it was a very good Butler passing attack and some coaching adjustments that came at half-time.  Against an offense like Butler's you really have to play tight and bump the wideouts to throw their timing off.  Otherwise they'll just pick you apart with short timing patterns.  Good adjustment at half by coaching staff.  WKU doesn't throw the ball as effectively as Butler, we just need to be as physical as we were at PennState and I think we'll be good for a "W"!


----------



## Callmedoc

SupportTheSyc's said:


> I don't think it was the "D" as much as it was a very good Butler passing attack and some coaching adjustments that came at half-time.  Against an offense like Butler's you really have to play tight and bump the wideouts to throw their timing off.  Otherwise they'll just pick you apart with short timing patterns.  Good adjustment at half by coaching staff.  WKU doesn't throw the ball as effectively as Butler, we just need to be as physical as we were at PennState and I think we'll be good for a "W"!



I think we need to play the opposite game plan this week. None of these wideouts scare me and their qb is pretty much a game manager. 
Play off and squeeze their interior running lanes by bringing up our lbs


----------



## sycamore51

WKU has an outstanding tail back. It will be a completely different scheme for the D I would imagine.


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamore51 said:


> WKU has an outstanding tail back. It will be a completely different scheme for the D I would imagine.



We need to keep him bottled on the entire part of the scrimmage. This guy is absolutely dangerous outside the tackles.


----------



## Callmedoc

Dgreenwell3 said:


> We need to keep him bottled on the entire part of the scrimmage. This guy is absolutely dangerous outside the tackles.



I meant interior...


----------



## agrinut

Go get you guys a win against a FBS foe tomorrow. I know my Bears are gonna shock the world when they return from Eugene with some feathers in their mouths.


----------



## ISUCC

wouldn't that be THE story of the year! 



agrinut said:


> Go get you guys a win against a FBS foe tomorrow. *I know my Bears are gonna shock the world when they return from Eugene with some feathers in their mouths*.


----------



## agrinut

ISUCC said:


> that will be THE story of the year!



fixed for accuracy lol


----------



## ISUCC

good one!



agrinut said:


> fixed for accuracy lol


----------



## BigBlue79

Our D still has to prove itself to me....I didn't think they were very physical at penn state...d line was looking in the backfield instead doing their assignments...and getting driven off of the ball...I don't care who you play if you are 6'3 300 lb senior lineman...you should never get driven off the ball unless maybe you are double teamed...you should be just as strong as anybody if you have hit the weights right for four years...and butler...I don't care how good their passing game is...they ran the ball and moved it at will....if our d overlooked them then that should have only lasted maybe a quarter...not a half...butler should have never put up that many points....we did some good things on D at penn state but not enough for me to feel good about...and butler made me feel worse....good adjustment at the half by the coaches...I think that last scrimmage made us feel good about the d...other than that...I haven't seen game action by them to make me feel they are solid...The O did what they should against butler....they could have put more points on the board....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I will not be able to see the game tomorrow as I will be driving up to the Indiana State Field Campus in Brazil for an fraternity event. Will someone be sure to do play-by-play in the thread so I can read it when I get back? I would be very appreciative!


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> I will not be able to see the game tomorrow as I will be driving up to the Indiana State Field Campus in Brazil for an fraternity event. Will someone be sure to do play-by-play in the thread so I can read it when I get back? I would be very appreciative!



I will do all I can Jason...I got about six different things going on Saturday...


----------



## goindystate

almost gametime, please no TD for WKU on the opening kickoff!


----------



## Callmedoc

As you can see, I am kinda busy right now, anyone want to take over the play by play duties for the moment?


----------



## Callmedoc

Dgreenwell3 said:


> As you can see, I am kinda busy right now, anyone want to take over the play by play duties for the moment?



Yeah a little busy.


----------



## bent20

Cheeseborough brings it out foolishly, despite Riston advising him not to, and gets dropped and injured at the 14. Not a good way to start.


----------



## bent20

Calling for an ambulance for Cheeseborough. Driving it onto the field. Yikes.

This sounds scary. Wishing the best for George!!!


----------



## goindystate

wow, what another awful start, ambulance on to get Cheesborough


----------



## Callmedoc

goindystate said:


> wow, what another awful start, ambulance on to get Cheesborough



This goes beyond football. GOD I HOPE THIS KID IS Ok


----------



## bent20

First down to Spencer. Out to the 26 on third down. Running a hurry up offense.


----------



## bent20

Good six yard run for Bell on 2nd and 10.


----------



## goindystate

offensive line not off to a good start


----------



## bent20

Fouch sacked. Ugh!

Not a very impressive punt. Why not just let Davis punt?


----------



## goindystate

awesome start for D! 3 and out for WKU!


----------



## bent20

Nice three and out for the D. Riston fumbles the punt but fortunately the Sycs recovered.


----------



## goindystate

is there even a link for this game on sycamorevision??

Can't find one.


----------



## goindystate

from the blog

GoSycamores.com: 
Update on Cheeseborough: he does have movement and feeling and has consciousness


----------



## goindystate

Wow!!!!!!! Hilton!!


----------



## Callmedoc

Squeeze the interior guards, those splits are too wide..


----------



## bent20

What happened? The radio feed missed it.


----------



## bent20

goindystate said:


> is there even a link for this game on sycamorevision??
> 
> Can't find one.



They usually don't have the road games.


----------



## goindystate

TD Hilton!! wow!


----------



## bent20

Sweet!!! 70 yard pass play to Hilton to set it up, from what I've gathered. Two penalties though before we get the TD pass to Hilton - don't like that, but great start!!!!

Our hurry up beat the radio coverage coming out for that first play. Ha!


----------



## goindystate

it's listed on the pregame article on gosycamores.com and on the blog they said it's supposed to be on sycamorevision and espn3

I told them on the blog there is no link on sycamore vision for this game tonight. 



bent20 said:


> They usually don't have the road games.


----------



## Callmedoc

I told Justin to be physical


----------



## TreeTop

Wow, I'm watching the game on ESPN3!  Woohoo!


----------



## goindystate

kickoff coverage has not been good has it? Sheesh, thank god for the official!


----------



## bent20

Cheesborough has feeling in all extremities, able to move, did not lose consciousness. Very good to hear!

Just gave up another big kick return. To the 43, not sure if it's ours or theirs.


----------



## JamesHat

Fouch and Hilton are fuckin big time.    Loving the ESPN3 broadcast.  

ISU needs to upgrade their video equipment.  This is like night and day compared to the sycvision broadcasts.


----------



## goindystate

James, do you have a link for this game on Sycamorevision?? I logged in and can't see a link



JamesHat said:


> Fouch and Hilton are fuckin big time.    Loving the ESPN3 broadcast.
> 
> ISU needs to upgrade their video equipment.  This is like night and day compared to the sycvision broadcasts.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> Cheesborough has feeling in all extremities, able to move, did not lose consciousness. Very good to hear!
> 
> Just gave up another big kick return. To the 43, not sure if it's ours or theirs.



My prayers we're just answered...hope this doesn't shake his game.


----------



## bent20

goindystate said:


> James, do you have a link for this game on Sycamorevision?? I logged in and can't see a link



Again, unless things have changed, Sycvision only carries home games.

Woohooo!

Big fourth down stop at our 15. Big play! Obaseki, Painter and Washington credited on the radio.


----------



## goindystate

STOPPED on 4th down! Way to go D!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Quick three and out. Disappointing.


----------



## goindystate

holy cow! WKU's playcalling is AWFUL!


----------



## bent20

Another nice stop and forced punt.

A chop block? Come on Sycamores. Get your act together!


----------



## goindystate

penalties are KILLING ISU

1st and 18 now, sheesh!


----------



## JamesHat

goindystate said:


> James, do you have a link for this game on Sycamorevision?? I logged in and can't see a link



I'm watching on ESPN3 via XBox 360.


----------



## bent20

JamesHat said:


> I'm watching on ESPN3 via XBox 360.



Wish my Internet provider carried ESPN3.

Sounds like we just missed a third down conversion on a pass to Alex Jones.


----------



## bent20

Boom! Big nine yard loss on a sack and fumble!!! Obaseki and Hardy.

Nice stop on third down. Forced another punt. Good defensive effort so far, now let's get our offense into a rhythm.


----------



## goindystate

Our "D" came to play tonight!


----------



## goindystate

ok offense, how about a long sustained scoring drive to give the "D" a rest??


----------



## goindystate

from Golden

TribStarTodd Todd Golden
WKU starting QB Brandon Doughty injured knee on opening series on hit by Larry King. He won't return.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

Come on Offense! Lets dig them in a hole and keep them there!


----------



## goindystate

ugh, yet another 3 & out


----------



## bent20

Fouch sacked again on third quarter. Have to do a better job on O. I know they have a good D, but we need to convert some first downs.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

It's all starting to fall apart offensively...


----------



## bent20

Shanked the punt. WKU keeps getting it just inside the 50 on our side. Can we stop them again?

Just gave up a big run down to our 32.


----------



## sycamore tuff

What's the score?


----------



## goindystate

7-3 ISU leads, WKU with a FG just now



sycamore tuff said:


> What's the score?


----------



## bent20

Just gave up a 40 yard FG. 7-3 Sycs midway through the second quarter. Let's flip the field position battle now.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Thank you


----------



## bent20

Spencer with a first down reception on second down. Nice play.

Booom!!!!

Bell with a 47 yard touchdown run!

14-3 Sycs with 5:45 left. Just injured my thumb celebrating. Owe!


----------



## goindystate

BELL!!! 45 yard TD run! wow!!!

14-3 ISU! wow!


----------



## JamesHat

Nice tough catch by Spencer


----------



## JamesHat

Bell for 46yds. To the house!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Get Bell a hole, and watch the afterburners!


----------



## JamesHat

14-3 trees.  We still need a nice long offensive drive to work on their defense and allow our to rest.  But, ill take the score anytime.


----------



## Callmedoc

We are looking more and more confident...


----------



## tjbison

Give the hilltoppers hell ISU!!!!!

Valley OOC sucking it up today your our only hope

SDSU down 21-7 to Cal poly in the 2nd:eek7:
Mo St and WIU got piss pounded


Im rooting for you


----------



## bent20

Our D is hittin' tonight!


----------



## tjbison

tjbison said:


> Give the hilltoppers hell ISU!!!!!
> 
> Valley OOC sucking it up today your our only hope
> 
> SDSU down 21-7 to Cal poly in the 2nd:eek7:
> Mo St and WIU got piss pounded
> 
> 
> Im rooting for you



Check that 28-7 Poly after a pick 6


----------



## Callmedoc

We are winning the line of scrimmage right now...that's a rare thing to say but we are pushing the big boys around a bit


----------



## goindystate

sdsu threw a pick 6?? NEVER



tjbison said:


> Check that 28-7 Poly after a pick 6


----------



## bent20

Giving up too many yards on this drive. Inside our 30 now.

Whew. Big run from WKU coming back on a holding penalty. Check that, personal foul for a facemask. Big penalty!


----------



## goindystate

HOLY COW!!!!!! PICK 6 for ISU!!!!!!!!!

well crap, holding on ISU scratch the TD

FG from Little is good, ISU does score!

17-3 ISU at the half! wow!


----------



## anoak

Holding on the return...


----------



## treeman

:bigsmile:


----------



## bent20

That penalty sucked! Big int though.

Made the FG!!!!!!! Big kick. We've got their fans booing.

17-3 Sycs at the half!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Way to go TREEEEEEEEEES!  Awesome pick and kick.  Pretty pathetic penalty, but I'll take 17-3 at the half.  Just gotta keep it up!!!

GO TREEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

We need to come out and punish western Kentucky...


----------



## TreeTop

Keep it up in the second half STATE!!!


----------



## IndianaState45

Hit em in the mouth boys! Put this game to bed!!


----------



## bent20

Our D is getting after em tonight. We knocked their starting QB (yes, they had one) out of the game. Have to keep bringing it!!!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

IndianaState45 said:


> Hit em in the mouth boys! Put this game to bed!!



When I was in hs we primarly passed the ball. But our coach would make damn well sure to punch a team in the mouth when they were on the ropes...gotta break their will


----------



## IndianaState45

Dgreenwell3 said:


> When I was in hs we primarly passed the ball. But our coach would make damn well sure to punch a team in the mouth when they were on the ropes...gotta break their will



Absolutely! Break that spirit.


----------



## bent20

Our chance to play the role Quincy did on us a couple of years ago!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> Our chance to play the role Quincy did on us a couple of years ago!!!



I bet we win more games then they did


----------



## goindystate

this 1st defensive series is gonna be key here.......


----------



## bent20

Our turn for the big hit on a KR. Alex Jones stuffs WKU around their own 20, but we get an offside penalty on the kick (seriously???) and have to rekick. BS! Or should I say FBS!

Stuffed them fairly deep again. How many more breaks will the refs give WKU?


----------



## bent20

Fumble. Sycamore ball!!!!!

Carter with the recovery. Two big turnover contributions from him on back to back series.

And now a review. And it stands. Woohoo!


----------



## goindystate

wow! fumble recovery by ISU! a score here would be KILLER! Let's go offense!


----------



## IndianaState45

Love it! Capitalize on it!


----------



## IndianaState45

How close to the end zone?


----------



## bent20

Big run from Bell and a holding penalty. Come on guys!

Now second and five at WKU's 48.


----------



## bent20

Wow. Bell got stuffed for a five yard loss and then we converted on a long third down with a pass to Mardis. Nice job! Good composure from Fouch!

And now another penalty on first down. This time a 15-yard facemask penalty on WKU!


----------



## bent20

TD Hilton. 27 yarder!!!!!

24-3 Sycs!!!!!!


----------



## goindystate

Wow, this really is kinda crazy? I had no idea WKU was this bad??? 

Butler would beat them the way they're playing tonight.


----------



## IndianaState45

J Hilt!!!!! Ronnie! Love those dudes


----------



## JamesHat

Who is this team??? I love it!  Fouch to Hilton 24-3 rack it up.


----------



## goindystate

is it me or do the WKU players seem disinterested in this game??


----------



## IndianaState45

goindystate said:


> Wow, this really is kinda crazy? I had no idea WKU was this bad???
> 
> Butler would beat them the way they're playing tonight.



Or maybe we're hitting our stride and showing this teams potential! :wordyo:


----------



## IndianaState45

goindystate said:


> is it me or do the WKU players seem disinterested in this game??



I hope they are....broken spirit. Also a blowout over FBS???? Ummm awesome!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

IndianaState45 said:


> Or maybe we're hitting our stride and showing this teams potential! :wordyo:



This!!!


----------



## goindystate

I'm not discrediting ISU's play, I just am stunned that we're completely dominating every aspect of this game (other than time of possession). But you're right ISU is hitting it's stride. We'll need it next week vs. YSU. 



IndianaState45 said:


> Or maybe we're hitting our stride and showing this teams potential! :wordyo:


----------



## goindystate

hope we can get some sustained drives and burn clock here


----------



## IndianaState45

Agree... love how it's going!


----------



## goindystate

Ednut!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Woohoo. Edgerongbe with a first down catch then spins, breaks away and goes for a big gain! Big receiver making a big play!


----------



## goindystate

oh no, Ednut's down w/ an injury, shoot


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I hope he's not hurt too bad.  Come on, Ednut!


----------



## OX 92

I hope they don't cancel the check


----------



## bent20

Another 40 yard FG. 27-3 Sycs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goindystate

OK, we got points! that's what counts now!!

27-3 ISU leads! wow!


----------



## goindystate

this is a return game, ISU is not being paid for this one. 



OX 92 said:


> I hope they don't cancel the check


----------



## IndianaState45

Time?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I don't ever want to hear anyone complain about Sycamore Sam ever again after I've seen that red blob they call a mascot...


----------



## bent20

Fumble. Hardy picks it up and takes it to their 11!!!!


----------



## goindystate

watching this game, ISU would give Sunbelt teams more competition than WKU this year

Hardy w/ the fumble recovery! wow!

WKU players have totally given up, wow!


----------



## goindystate

TD Jones! Wow!

34-3 ISU, holy hole in a doughnut!


----------



## bent20

TD Sycs!!! We are officially throttling WKU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndianaState45

That's sick!! Way to go Rod!


----------



## bent20

And we give up a big return and a late penalty goes against us. Let's stay focused guys.


----------



## IndianaState45

Score? time? Where can I hear the game for free?


----------



## bent20

And we give up a touchdown in two plays. Love the performance up until that drive. It's too early to cash it in guys!


----------



## tjbison

Kick ASS Guys (hope I can say that but in light of whats going on it should b ok??)


WKU is the perfect example of what can happen to a good FCS team when they jump.

SDSU down 34-14 at Poly now BTW


----------



## bent20

Missed the PAT. 34-9 Sycs late in the third. Can listen at WBOW online. Just google it.


----------



## goindystate

3:00 left in the 3rd Q, ISU 34, WKU 9

they missed the XP

follow ISU's blog, it's instant

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPID=7269&SPSID=65228&DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205271470



IndianaState45 said:


> Score? time? Where can I hear the game for free?


----------



## goindystate

long sustained drives please!


----------



## bent20

Another big run from Bell. Busts it and goes deep into WKU territory!


----------



## goindystate

how did they just run down Bell??


----------



## scotty91

Ugh, so close there!


----------



## bent20

37-9 Sycamores!


----------



## goindystate

MORE points! We'll take it!

37-9 ISU

Jones nearly had a TD pass, but the hit caused him to drop the pass.


----------



## scotty91

37-9 with 1:05 left


----------



## goindystate

come on guys, we've had waaaay too many personal fouls tonight!


----------



## bent20

Feels like this game has slowed to a snails pace. PF on Roberts to give them another 15 yards.


----------



## bent20

Just gave up another quick touchdown with 12 seconds left in the third. Hey coaches, wake up the defense!!!!!!

Miles has to get after the defense!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The last 2 personal fouls called on the Sycamores (hit OB) and (leading with the helmet were TERRIBLE calls, I mean awful calls. We didn't get much of a break on either of these calls.


----------



## bent20

Just threw an interception to end the third. WHAT ARE WE DOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Anyone else starting to get nervous???


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Nice play call Trent, leading by 3 scores and we are throwin the ball with a quarter to play... Good lord, put in the hands of Bell and let's go ahead and chew some clock. WHY?????


----------



## goindystate

oh boy, is a 21 point lead in the 3rd Q enough???


----------



## bent20

This game is far from over the way we're playing. Hope no one left to go enjoy their night thinking we blew out WKU.

We've been rather conservative up until this game offensively, which leads me to wonder what we're doing throwing on the final play of the third quarter.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We need to play slower and work the clock, lets get out of this with no more injuries.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Anyone else starting to get nervous???



If we continue to play stupid and they keep making up calls then you won't have time to get nervous, this will be a game with 8 min. left in the 4th


----------



## goindystate

yes here



IndyTreeFan said:


> Anyone else starting to get nervous???


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Scholarship discrepancy starting to rear its ugly head?  Come on, guys - PLAY THROUGH IT!  We can win this game!  Time for a stop!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

goindystate said:


> oh boy, is a 21 point lead in the 3rd Q enough???



Enough? Bout to be 14 real quick here, we haven't stopped them in 2 quarters - if it wasn't for WKU shooting themselves in the foot via the INT and Fumble then this game would be much closer.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Enough? Bout to be 14 real quick here, we haven't stopped them in 2 quarters - if it wasn't for WKU shooting themselves in the foot via the INT and Fumble then this game would be much closer.



Don't forget, SSOM, we had something to do with those turnovers.  We're not going to fall apart!


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Scholarship discrepancy starting to rear its ugly head?  Come on, guys - PLAY THROUGH IT!  We can win this game!  Time for a stop!!!



No, not really. Dumb play calling and a lazy defense.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I didn't once suggest that we had feel apart - I did however suggest that we should be running the ball and that WKU coughed it up twice on our side of the field and that = stupid as hell...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ball game here....  COME ON! Get a stop, put errr on ice Sycamores!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Big fourth down here!!!


----------



## bent20

No, we fell apart, but fortunately we had a big lead and plenty of time to get it back together.


----------



## goindystate

Whew!!!


----------



## bent20

We hold on fourth but are deep in their territory. Nice stop D! Now lets run clock!!!!!!!!

I should note, with the lead we had in the third we shouldn't even be having to sweat it now.


----------



## goindystate

run ball, burn clock, repeat


----------



## bent20

Another huge run from Bell, but it's called back on a penalty. Yet again!

Illegal formation. Absurd!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Big pass play to Hilton. Out to midfield.

Nice run from Bell now. And another penalty on the Sycs. Ugh!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> No, we fell apart, but fortunately we had a big lead and plenty of time to get it back together.



How did we fall apart? How do you figure? I mean they had a nice return on a kickoff, that was added on because of an awful call. So you mix in a couple bad calls and WKU making a couple nice plays and we fell apart? Really? We didn't miss FG's, we didn't turn the ball over - how did we fall apart? :krazy:

Oh yeah, we made a big stop on 4th down a min. ago.


----------



## bent20

Big run Bell for a first. He and this Oline are just mauling people tonight!


----------



## goindystate

good lord their tackling is dreadful!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Then again Bent, I'm watching online and it's a little different to hear it vs. actually seeing it - the 2 flags were awful calls.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> How did we fall apart? How do you figure? I mean they had a nice return on a kickoff, that was added on because of an awful call. So you mix in a couple bad calls and WKU making a couple nice plays and we fell apart? Really? We didn't miss FG's, we didn't turn the ball over - how did we fall apart? :krazy:
> 
> Oh yeah, we made a big stop on 4th down a min. ago.



We gave up two touchdowns in five plays. We fell apart. Briefly. Depends on your definition. I have no interest in arguing tonight, too good of a night overall.

(Not in response to SSOM)
Another big run. We're owning them now.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm not in a mood to argue either, but this response here "No, we feel apart" would actually suggest something different. Just pointing out that you were wrong. Falling apart and being up by 21 - really? Get a clue.

Not in response to (BENT):

Kind of surprised they haven't given the ball to Lough much tonight - heavy dose of Bell who's ran downhill all night, but they gave BL a bunch of looks last week. Matchup?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'm not so nervous anymore...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Kind of surprised they haven't given the ball to Lough much tonight - heavy dose of Bell who's ran downhill all night, but they gave BL a bunch of looks last week. Matchup?



Using his size for blocking?  I've been wondering the same thing...


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm not in a mood to argue either, but this response here "No, well feel apart" would actually suggest something different. Just pointing out that you were wrong. Falling apart and being up by 21 - really? Get a clue



You responded to a post that simply said "we're not going to fall apart" by saying you never suggested it. I responded by saying, yes, we did briefly fall apart. Bad return coverage, awful defense, big turnover. We briefly fell apart. "Get a clue?" Christ. Is what it is.

Touchdown BELL!!!!!!! What a game!!!! Over 200 yards now!!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bell just rushed for his 2nd TD and that puts him over 200 yards for the night... Forget about it


----------



## goindystate

Bell TD

44-16 ISU


----------



## bent20

I certainly never expected this. What an all around performance. Minus the hickups on two drives in the third, we've absolutely dominated this game. Now let's finish strong!


----------



## goindystate

let's hope that Cheeseborough and Ednut are ok after their injuries tonight too, ISU is gonna need them!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> You responded to a post that simply said "we're not going to fall apart" by saying you never suggested it. I responded by saying, yes, we did briefly fall apart. Bad return coverage, awful defense, big turnover. We briefly fell apart. "Get a clue?" Christ. Is what it is.
> 
> Touchdown BELL!!!!!!! What a game!!!! Over 200 yards now!!!!!



Not in the mood to argue with you tonight, it is what it is. Enjoy your evening, heck of a game - ITF was right, we were not going to fall apart. My only point was simple, we hand't yet fallen apart. You want to watch a team fall-apart? You shoulda watched ND last weekend vs. Michigan


----------



## Callmedoc

goindystate said:


> Bell TD
> 
> 44-16 ISU



Pretty impressive stuff I want one more score


----------



## scotty91

48 points against Butler... not unexpected
44 and counting tonight... very unexpected imo


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Not in the mood to argue with you tonight, it is what it is. Enjoy your evening, heck of a game - ITF was right, we were not going to fall apart. My only point was simple, we hand't yet fallen apart. You want to watch a team fall-apart? You shoulda watched ND last weekend vs. Michigan



I did watch that game. Agree, no fighting. Like I said, depends on your definition of fell apart. I just want to see us finish it off strong. Absolute confidence, perfect execution. This team has major potential. That's quite apparent after this game!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

scotty91 said:


> 48 points against Butler... not unexpected
> 44 and counting tonight... very unexpected imo



Agreed. I didn't think the Sycamoes would even win tonight, let alone put it on emm like they have. Boy was I wrong - proud of the way they played tonight. Wish I could have went to the game like I was supposed to, grandfather died on Thursday and it's been a rough week with this loss of him, just needing to be around family. This win helps ease the pain!


----------



## goindystate

Was WKU this bad when they were in the Gateway? I would think some of their better Gateway teams would kill this current WKU team


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Agreed. I didn't think the Sycamoes would even win tonight, let alone put it on emm like they have. Boy was I wrong - proud of the way they played tonight. Wish I could have went to the game like I was supposed to, grandfather died on Thursday and it's been a rough week with this loss of him, just needing to be around family. This win helps ease the pain!



Thoughts and prayers are with you buddy.


----------



## bent20

Our back ups are in now.


----------



## Callmedoc

Most people thought this wku team would be a huge upgrade over last years


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Glass in for the Sycamores. Good move here and who woulda thunk it?!? Great game by the Sycamores, brief comeback by WKU put to a quick halt.


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with you buddy.



Same here. SSOM, we might argue occasionally, but I always enjoy your posts here and have your back most of the time. Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## scotty91

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Most people thought this wku team would be a huge upgrade over last years



I haven't really followed the FCS for that long, but didn't WKU at least used to be a really quality FCS team?


----------



## Callmedoc

scotty91 said:


> I haven't really followed the FCS for that long, but didn't WKU at least used to be a really quality FCS team?



Homecoming not too long ago they kicked our butts pretty gpod


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> Same here. SSOM, we might argue occasionally, but I always enjoy your posts here and have your back most of the time. Sorry to hear about your loss.



Thanks DG and Bent - means a bunch! No worries BENT, we rarely disagree so it's all good. Nothing wrong with differing in opinion on occasion.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thanks DG and Bent - means a bunch! No worries BENT, we rarely disagree so it's all good. Nothing wrong with differing in opinion on occasion.



Yep I feel like people come on here and start disliking people for having a differing opinion and take this place wayyyyyyy too seriously


----------



## bent20

Said on the radio earlier that they beat us a few years ago 56-3. Sweet revenge. Plus they're a former MVC(Gateway) team.


----------



## goindystate

from Golden

TribStarTodd Todd Golden
Cheeseborough to stay overnight at the Medical Center in Bowling Green, Ky.


----------



## tjbison

The big test comes now, can the kids not get a hangover after this and blow it next week?

Good job guys keep the focus though and dont settle for this win.

1-3 in OOC for the Valley this week


----------



## bent20

tjbison said:


> The big test comes now, can the kids not get a hangover after this and blow it next week?
> 
> Good job guys keep the focus though and dont settle for this win.
> 
> 1-3 in OOC for the Valley this week



Feels good though for us to dominate one of our former Gateway rivals. We just throttled Western Kentucky at their place. Maybe it's time the Hilltoppers drop back down to FCS level.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Yep I feel like people come on here and start disliking people for having a differing opinion and take this place wayyyyyyy too seriously



Yeah got to take things for what they are worth, it's a message board not everyone is going to agree with everyone - not anything to lose sleep over. It's a conversation, when you click that "X" in the upper right or left on the browser it's over... 

Heck of a W Sycamores!


----------



## tjbison

bent20 said:


> Feels good though for us to dominate one of our former Gateway rivals. We just throttled Western Kentucky at their place. Maybe it's time the Hilltoppers drop back down to FCS level.



Oh dont get me wrong CELEBRATE the fans like us can party it up, I meant my post more for the team.  :bigsmile:

You guys should shut the computers down lock the site and hit the town in the Blue!!!!

Congrats again live it up


----------



## bent20

They noted on the radio that WKU has picked a bunch of recruits from Warren Central over the years. Thinking this win (and some recent Warren grads like Bell on the roster) just swings that pipeline our way!


----------



## BrokerZ

Absolutely HUGE win tonight for ISU.  I know we turned the corner last year, but I can't help but think we just officially closed the chapter on what was some very tough football years.  We are officially back and it'll only get better from here. 

Here's to exercising some deamons and moving on towards a very bright future!  Very proud to be a TREE tonight!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> They noted on the radio that WKU has picked a bunch of recruits from Warren Central over the years. Thinking this win (and some recent Warren grads like Bell on the roster) just swings that pipeline our way!



Fair thought, although I think the D1 really sways kids - sometimes it doesn't matter the program, kids just wanted go D1 double nothing... Some kids are basically, D1 or bust. Not saying that's the right way, just the reality. Here's my thought, we have a coach that swings the pipeline our way and that is something that I haven't been able to say in my lifetime - he's a winner and tonight makes good on that. The Sycamores believe they can win and they play with pride, says a lot.


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Fair thought, although I think the D1 really sways kids - sometimes it doesn't matter the program, kids just wanted go D1 double nothing... Some kids are basically, D1 or bust. Not saying that's the right way, just the reality. Here's my thought, we have a coach that wings the pipeline our way and that is something that I haven't been able to say in my lifetime - he's a winner and tonight makes good on that. The Sycamores believe they can win and they play with pride, says a lot.



What Miles has done with our recruiting, nevermind everything else, is just amazing. Agree, never know for sure what it means. Maybe it swings a kid or two our way over WKU, or another low level FBS. Either way, our recruiting has been so good, I have no doubt we'll continue to bring in talent as long as we stay on this course.


----------



## Crowe

Go here if you want to hear what WK fans are saying about the game. Some of them were picking WK by 5 TD's before the game.

http://www.hilltopperhaven.com/board/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Crowe said:


> Go here if you want to hear what WK fans are saying about the game. Some of them were picking WK by 5 TD's before the game.
> 
> http://www.hilltopperhaven.com/board/viewforum.php?f=3



How cute... Don't forget where we came from when you go over and read that forum. I won't bring up the past, but I think we as Sycamore fans have lived what WKU fans must be feeling tonight. Don't EVER forget where you came from. Great effort tonight, but what happened to WKU tonight is nothing to be proud of and I'd hate to imagine my reaction if I was a WKU fan.


----------



## valleychamp

Just wanted to stop by and say congrats on the impressive win.  I was not shocked by the win, but really surprised by the margin.  Really have to admire the program turnaround at ISU.

Extra sweet that it was a former conference member.

Good luck on the season, see you in a couple weeks in the Dome.


----------



## bent20

Love Miles' comments. Not satisfied. Still a long way to go. Some things they would have liked to have done better coaching wise. Our coaches are the best. Miles is amazing, but he knows we can get better. He knows we can get even better and have to, to win the conference and compete for the FCS playoffs. Love this team!


----------



## bent20

You know Miles has to be thrilled. This was a game he didn't even like having on the schedule.


----------



## Callmedoc

valleychamp said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say congrats on the impressive win.  I was not shocked by the win, but really surprised by the margin.  Really have to admire the program turnaround at ISU.
> 
> Extra sweet that it was a former conference member.
> 
> Good luck on the season, see you in a couple weeks in the Dome.



Do me a favor and ask clenz if that was impressive enough? Lol


----------



## agrinut

Wow just wow great win! Hate to say I'm shocked but I'm shocked your guys took them out to the shed. I was a little worried about the D of the trees but they put in the work this week and it showed. I really wish the Bears could have had a similar result. Can't wait for senior day I'm ready for our shot at RF and company.


----------



## goindystate

from Rick Semmler on Cheese....


Rick_Sports10 Rick Semmler
Per John Sherman, George Cheeseborough is going through MRI's, he has movement in all extremeties but has tingling in his neck.

Pray he's not seriously hurt.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Whooooohooooo!! Great win Trees!  I thought going into this game we could really surprise some people with a win, but not with a beat down win!  Way to go guys, keep it going at home on Saturday!


----------



## goindystate

Clenz will NEVER be impressed by anything ISU does. 



Dgreenwell3 said:


> Do me a favor and ask* clenz* if that was impressive enough? Lol





valleychamp said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say congrats on the impressive win.  I was not shocked by the win, but really surprised by the margin.  Really have to admire the program turnaround at ISU.
> 
> Extra sweet that it was a former conference member.
> 
> Good luck on the season, see you in a couple weeks in the Dome.


----------



## JamesHat

Great win Sycamores!  It must feel great to walk into someones house and stone cold bitchslap them.  Loved the Defense this week, great tackling most all night.  We had some stupid penalties and a few questionable calls, but overall nice performance.
:sycamores:


----------



## IndianaState45

agrinut said:


> Wow just wow great win! Hate to say I'm shocked but I'm shocked your guys took them out to the shed. I was a little worried about the D of the trees but they put in the work this week and it showed. I really wish the Bears could have had a similar result. Can't wait for senior day I'm ready for our shot at RF and company.



How about Obaseki? :bigsmile: thanks for the praise. This team has earned it and is making us former players and alums proud!


----------



## Callmedoc

goindystate said:


> Clenz will NEVER be impressed by anything ISU does.



I could see the story now...."Autobot bumblebee enrolls at isu." and he would say "no optimusprime?clearly they aren't a top tier program."


----------



## IndianaState45

JamesHat said:


> Great win Sycamores!  It must feel great to walk into someones house and stone cold bitchslap them.:



Yes it does :headbang::headbang:


----------



## bent20

No more talk about our record being bolstered by playing D2-D3 teams this year. We just crushed an FBS at their place. Now what can we do in conference. Better come in confident but ready and sharp!


----------



## IndianaState45

Yea this is huge for our playoff hopes later in the season.


----------



## goindystate

it all starts next week vs. YSU and they will NOT be anything like WKU was tonight, YSU has a very formidable QB (Hess) and RB (Jamaine) that ISU will have to contain. They passed and ran very well against ILS today



IndianaState45 said:


> Yea this is huge for our playoff hopes later in the season.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*September 17, 2011*

*is a GREAT DAY TO BE A TREE!*


----------



## treeman

:sycamores::cheers::sycamores: GREAT JOB


----------



## SycamoreFan317

From Bowling Green newspaper:

http://www.bgdailynews.com/articles/2011/09/18/sports/sports1.txt


----------



## BankShot

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I could see the story now...."Autobot bumblebee enrolls at isu." and he would say "no optimusprime?clearly they aren't a top tier program."



You almost hit the nail on the head from Sunday's BG news - gotta love the "Syc-kening"::bigsmile:

I couldn't locate any L-ville news coverage -  too immersed in the Cards 24-17 win over UK.


----------



## sycamore51

I just watched ISU vs WKU highlights on the morning news here in Louisville and all they showed were 3 WKU highlights. What the hell!


----------



## BankShot

Media WKU "damage control"...they've got 1/2 a roster of Florida full-tuitioners & a HC who also hails from the Sunshine State. Do ya think that some may be now questioning their FBS "experiment?"


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Awesome win ! Watched it on my computer.



The 15 yardenalty for hitting with the head was terrible, he came in and lowered the boom with his shoulders.......oh well


bring on the next......


----------



## SycfromBirth

I am watching ESPN3 right now--they keep the games available for watching for some period of time (not sure how long).

Anyway - I want to commend the ISU staff for what I was able to see in how they handled the Cheeseborough injury--on the ESPN3 feed they actually showed John Sherman talking to his family about what was going on.  I applaud that effort.


----------



## bent20

sycamore51 said:


> I just watched ISU vs WKU highlights on the morning news here in Louisville and all they showed were 3 WKU highlights. What the hell!



They had highlights?:bigsmile:


----------



## indstate33

Didn't we beat Western Kentucky back in 2007   56-7? 

WKU has been terrible the last 3 years (4-32).


----------



## Callmedoc

indstate33 said:


> Didn't we beat Western Kentucky back in 2007   56-7?
> 
> WKU has been terrible the last 3 years (4-32).



No they beat us in Dennis raetz first game as interim coach


----------



## bent20

indstate33 said:


> Didn't we beat Western Kentucky back in 2007   56-7?
> 
> WKU has been terrible the last 3 years (4-32).



No. Flip the results. We're the ones who lost to them 56-7 and that was our homecoming game. We didn't beat anyone in 2007. This is a big win for us, regardless of where their program is. We've really turned it around. Nothing to down play about yesterday's win.


----------



## new sycamore fan

WKUs roster had 32 players from Florida, 16 from Georgia, and 25 from Kentucky.  Some of the FL kids got pretty frustrated at having some of our players hand it to them.  Some pushing and shoving, and some of the usual eye-gouging in the piles.

Everybody involved handled the Cheeseborough situation with class.  John Sherman is a very good communicator, and WKU had the golf cart ready to bring the family to their car or wherever following the departure of the ambulance.

As far as the game, you could see WKU get demoralized with each offensive possession as our defense handled them.  Look at the game rundown on their first 7-8 possessions--great job by the defense.  Our defensive Seniors (Hardy, Carter, Sewall, Roberts, Young) in particular came to play, and set the tone for the game.  Hardy, Carter, and Sewall could all be deserving of the MVFC Defensive Player of the Week.  Offensively, the OL played the best game they have in a while, and got better as the game went on.  Bell, Fouch, and Hilton were electric and consistently made big plays.  Bell or Fouch should be the Offensive Player of the Week, but the MVFC seems to like the Penguins, so their QB Hess with his 5 TDs may be, but he didn't face the same talent on defense.  Cory Little should be the Special Teams Player of the Week with his 2 40+ yard FGs (plus a 35 yarder) and his gutty performance handling KO duties with his own nagging injuries while TF was out.  Alex Jones made a couple of super tackles on kick coverage as well.

The team played as well as I have seen them play in the 4 years I've been around--hopefully they keep bringing the same intensity and level of play they showed last night through the conference schedule.  An excellent game to attend, and you can see the confidence growing each week with the team.  They deserve a big crowd this week at Memorial Stadium; hopefully the students and local fans will come out.


----------



## Fridae00

I totally agree with what NSF stated. While i'm no expert on the offensive or defensive aspects of the game, I'm very familiar with the kicking game.
Cory Little had an amazing night, pure and simple. He did an awesome job on the field goals. He was able to take over the kick off duties after Tanner could absolutely not even walk off the field without a huge limp. Tanner injured his groin about five weeks ago, and reinjured it at the Butler game.He didn't kick at all last week during practice, and shouldn't have played at all last night, but thats impossible to tell a 19 yo.


----------



## new sycamore fan

You could definitely see Tanner limping--he must be hurting.  Cory was named the Special Teams Player of the Week, and Larry Carter was the Defensive Player of the Week; both very well-deserved!  Shakir got mention, but as I expected, Hess from YSU was the Offensive Player of the week.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

new sycamore fan said:


> You could definitely see Tanner limping--he must be hurting.  Cory was named the Special Teams Player of the Week, and Larry Carter was the Defensive Player of the Week; both very well-deserved! * Shakir got mention, but as I expected, Hess from YSU was the Offensive Player of the week*.



"Nationally, sophomore tailback Shakir Bell was named the MVFC Player Of The Week by College Sports Madness. The Madness identifies the highest impact player nationally and one from each FCS conference in their weekly feature." from GoSycamores.com

We have the opportunity to put Hess in his place Saturday.  Make it happen Trees!


----------



## Fridae00

In my very humble opinion, the entire defensive team should have won the award! It was an amazing game to watch. The Sycamore crowd was loud, the players pumped. And the players doing the salute to the crowd after the game is just a moment that defies words. I absolutely continue to be wowed with the stories that I hear from the junior and senior parents who have been there since the beginning of this phenomenal journey. These players, and the parents who supported them when no one else did, are truly inspiring to us all. They deserve to see the stands full at all their games, especially the home games.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Fridae00 said:


> In my very humble opinion, the entire defensive team should have won the award! It was an amazing game to watch. The Sycamore crowd was loud, the players pumped. And the players doing the salute to the crowd after the game is just a moment that defies words. I absolutely continue to be wowed with the stories that I hear from the junior and senior parents who have been there since the beginning of this phenomenal journey. These players, and the parents who supported them when no one else did, are truly inspiring to us all. They deserve to see the stands full at all their games, especially the home games.



Amen!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just watched the game replay on ESPN 3. Such an outstanding effort by everyone involved. When I was at the field campus yesterday, I was giving out score updates via the ESPN app. Awesome win for the program.


----------



## Eleven

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just watched the game replay on ESPN 3. Such an outstanding effort by everyone involved. When I was at the field campus yesterday, I was giving out score updates via the ESPN app. Awesome win for the program.



I was at a "hog roast" at a friends house.  I was keeping a group of fans up-to-date with the ScoreMobile app.. there was a lot of applause for every update as the margin kept getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## TJames

*Apps? Listen to the game on the radio.....*

I hear they got a couple excitable announcers. lol 

Next time the game is on TV, turn down the sound and listen to those guys. :  >  )


----------



## JustAskin

Fridae00 said:


> In my very humble opinion, the entire defensive team should have won the award! It was an amazing game to watch. The Sycamore crowd was loud, the players pumped. And the players doing the salute to the crowd after the game is just a moment that defies words. I absolutely continue to be wowed with the stories that I hear from the junior and senior parents who have been there since the beginning of this phenomenal journey. These players, and the parents who supported them when no one else did, are truly inspiring to us all. They deserve to see the stands full at all their games, especially the home games.


"We've come a long way babe", Remember three years ago at UNI 4-5 of us at TG Toms and only a few more inside other than admin. that flew with the team.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I remember well--that was the first time I learned to truly hate the "roaring" scoreboard with the 63 that UNI hung on the kids.  I'm hoping this year not to hear so much as a purr from that place.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I heard that both WKU's starting QB and their top receiver are out for the year with ACLs.  Man, bad news for the Hilltoppers.  They're getting blasted on their forum--familiar reading; I feel like I'm reading what I read here a few years ago.

http://www.hilltopperhaven.com/board/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## MASSIEX

What a great win for the Sycamore! I was keeping track of the score while watching the Buckeys get killed.


----------

